# It's Alive a Flat Top Griddle section



## pineywoods (Jun 6, 2021)

After seeing requests Jimmy started a discussion in the Staff section and before long Brian was changing the wording.

Let's see those cooks if you did a Flat Top Griddle cook and put it in another section PM me a link to it and I'll move it to this section if you want it moved


----------



## mike243 (Jun 6, 2021)

Here is my small travel Blackstone Dash , gave the 36” to my son


----------



## mike243 (Jun 6, 2021)

I have looked and didn't see the new forum thread, if you could move this I'd appreciate it thanks


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 6, 2021)

So......you guys are tempting me to buy a griddle now......Stinking bunch of enablers! LOL.
Jim


----------



## chp (Jun 6, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> After seeing requests Jimmy started a discussion in the Staff section and before long Brian was changing the wording.
> 
> Let's see those cooks if you did a Flat Top Griddle cook and put it in another section PM me a link to it and I'll move it to this section if you want it moved


We have used a Discada for years on our multi-day raft trips. I’m really looking forward to reading the ideas in this section. Thanks admin!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 6, 2021)

Awesome thanks guys. Can’t wait to see what the griddles are capable of


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 6, 2021)

Don't even have one... YET!  But as 

 JLeonard
  said you enablers  might change that!    But you sure have me looking forward to more flat top cooks all in one place!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 6, 2021)

Tip of the cap to the staff, a great decision in these turbulent times! I'll have to look up what "discada" is, probably learn something new. I cook outside 12 months a year, six because I don't want to heat the house up, the other six just because I can. RAY


----------



## WayneM (Nov 27, 2021)

So, have the enablers enabled anyone?
Don't let the thread die out.
I think I have done the discada, but called it stir-fry
As soon as my rotator cuff surgery heals I'm firing up and making philly cheesesteak crepes on the griddle.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2021)

WayneM said:


> So, have the enablers enabled anyone?
> Don't let the thread die out.
> I think I have done the discada, but called it stir-fry
> As soon as my rotator cuff surgery heals I'm firing up and making philly cheesesteak crepes on the griddle.



Sure hasn't been much posting in this section has there. I actually think some people are posting griddle threads just not in this section


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2021)

Very nice pineywoods. Good call. 

BTW, is there any way to remove all the 'new' forum tags on all the forums except for those that actually ARE new forums? All the forums were the old forums moved from the old site software and they have retained their 'new' status for well over 2 years or so....

Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2021)

Or does it mean there are new posts in it I'll have to check into it

Ok I logged out then went to forums and found them I'll see what we can do but may take a little bit with the long holiday weekend they may be backed up next week


----------



## WayneM (Nov 27, 2021)

I hit the "WATCH" icon so that i can be notified when someone posts to this thread.
I'm looking for a catch-all griddle thread, not necessarily a specif topic. Maybe I just missed it.


----------



## WayneM (Nov 27, 2021)

For those that want to be enabled, I have a 36 inch for the patio and a 22 inch for the motorhome. Love them both. There isn't much  yhat you can’t do on a griddle.  I also have a smoker, although you can smoke on a griddle.

Off to kids house, later.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 27, 2021)

I have a Blackstone 36" and several smokers


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2021)

Anybody have the camp chef versatop 2x griddle? Really been looking at them. 

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks pineywoods! I think that would make the new forums more visible since they are actually new.....


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2021)

Never did a cook on a  discada. I have a Blackstone 22"on a homemade cart. Haven't used a lot lately do to the weather.


----------



## WayneM (Nov 28, 2021)

I love the griddle, any griddle.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2021)

I usually go on rolls with my griddle. Once I do a cool I’ll do a few in a week or so. I’m due soon.


----------



## WayneM (Nov 28, 2021)

I have beem recuperating from dominant hand rotator cuff surgery for the past 6 weeks with my arm in a sling. Wednesday it should come off. I did do steaks about a week ago and did a good job, thanks to the "pigtail" for turning.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like I'll be paying closer attention to this section now... I got knocked off the fence!








Not quite the 2 burner I was planning on getting... but my wife won this at her Christmas party Thursday night!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh boy! Like I need another toy!
22" E-Series Electric Griddle – Blackstone Products


----------



## WayneM (Dec 4, 2021)

Ryan, what is better than purchasing a Blackstone gridde?  One that is free. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2021)

Ryan we'll be looking forward to those threads you post of your cooks on that thing really nice prize


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 4, 2021)

Ryan , that's awesome . What a nice prize . Couple squirt bottles and some taping knives and you're in business . Just watch the vinyl siding .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Ryan , that's awesome . What a nice prize . Couple squirt bottles and some taping knives and you're in business . Just watch the vinyl siding .


Maybe I should get that put where it belongs! Lol. 

Ryan


----------

